# Century training schedule



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Does anyone have a link to a training schedule for working up to a century? I'm looking for something like a table showing pace and mileage each day of the week. (i.e., specific training goals instead of general advice). I found one but if you know of any others I'd appreciate it. Also looking for recommended books etc. 

Here's the one I found: http://www.bikevb.com/goals/century/century_schedule.html

Thanks!


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

I think if I were you I would be a little more specific. I'm sure there is lots of information out there that pertains to completing a century, but inform us about what your plans for this century are.

Are you just trying to complete the ride? Do you already have good fitness? What's your longest ride so far?

The people on this board are just as good, probably better, than any resource you will find because they have read numerous sites and tried numerous programs. Let us know what your goals are, how much time you have per week to devote to cycling, and I'm sure you will get your own personalized program to achieve whatever goal it is that you have....For Free!


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

There is plenty of info here:
http://www.ultracycling.com/siteindex.html


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no program...*

While programs are well intended, none are guaranteed to produce good results and a lot of them are impossible to follow due to work, family or weather restrictions. They seldom take rider age or beginning fitness into consideration.  I've done many and often never rode any single ride greater than 50 miles before doing the century.

When I start the season, I might do a few rides as short as 35 miles, but quickly ramp up to longer rides, and more intensity. Intensity is the key. You'll gain more fitness doing a 40 mile barn burner than a 60-70 mile easy ride. When I was working, I often had only 2-2.5 hours after work to spare, so I'd hammer out half the time, turn around and go back to complete a hard 40-50 miler. At most I'd do four of those a week. Sometimes I'd do one weekend ride of 3-3.5 hours. Avoid heavy training the week of the century, but do ride, so your body is ready, but rested. That got me through every century I rode.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

This is actually for friends. I've done a century and many other long rides and am fine with developing my own training schedule. As mentioned in the responses, there are many different schedules and none are guaranteed to be good for an individual. That's actually what I want to show - everyone has a different idea of what mileage and pace is a good training schedule, and you can use them as guidelines but really have to do what works for you.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jul 4, 2004)

I use the Eddy Merckx training schedule...

Ride Lots.

- Jeremy -


----------



## sellsworth (Apr 6, 2006)

- Jeremy - said:


> I use the Eddy Merckx training schedule...
> 
> Ride Lots.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I agree with this. I've done many centuries, several double centuries, and the Death Ride without training in the sense of keeping track of miles or having goals. I just go out and ride as much as I can. To me true training would take the fun away from riding. On the other hand if I really did have a training program I would probably be a better cyclist.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

C-40 said:


> ..........Intensity is the key. You'll gain more fitness doing a 40 mile barn burner than a 60-70 mile easy ride..........


I don't disagree with you at all. In fact there is more and more research showing the benefits of high intensity training even in the "off - season".

For many of us, we need time on the bike so that our necks, arms, shoulders, and butt can tolerate 5-6 hours comfortably. 

You can survive a century without doing longer rides but I don't think you'll enjoy it as much if everything is hurting when you finish.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I think your goal here would be to make sure your friends dont' overtrain or injure themselves. A good rule of thumb is to not increase mileage or speed more than 10% per week. Depending on how far out the century is, set them a base schedule of maybe 10-20 miles per day 3 or 4 days per week and a long ride on the weekend that is double that. Make sure they ride at a pace they can handle and finish in, but not be totally cracked. Increase them the next week by 10% and they should be able to knock out a century in a few months of training. 

At century distances, nutrition and hydration take on increased importance. So stress to them to eat and drink correctly, both on and off the bike. Otherwise there will be a nasty bonk coming their way. 

Tell them to focus on finishing. Not on riding a certain time.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Does anyone have a link to a training schedule for working up to a century? I'm looking for something like a table showing pace and mileage each day of the week. (i.e., specific training goals instead of general advice). I found one but if you know of any others I'd appreciate it. Also looking for recommended books etc.
> 
> Here's the one I found: http://www.bikevb.com/goals/century/century_schedule.html
> 
> Thanks!


Here is a 25 week plan (mostly stolen from Joe Friel) that I have used successfully with a number of beginning to intermediate cyclists. We start in March and do the century the second weekend in Sept. These are riders who don't ride much in the winter so are starting 'over' each spring. I do not start the intervals/fast rides until June after they have some miles.

Ride (at least) 3 days/week.

1 - Hill intervals - What these are depends on where you live. Here in NE IL, we have few hills so this training is on either a 1/4 mile long grade or a short, sharp hill. On the grade, it is divided into thirds where they are 'encouraged' to go harder on each third. They are also 'encouraged' to go harder on each interval than on the last. Swearing at me and is only acceptable on the last one. On the grade they learn cadence and basic shifting. On the steep hill they learn to be in the right gear and momentum. These are just 4-5 miles out, repeats, back. 45 min - 1 hr.

2 - Fast ride - Since my hill intervals are really near-sprint intervals, the fast ride is just a fast group ride. Teaches group riding/handling and motivates to go fast. About a 20 mile ride. Group riding (drafting, working together, etc.) is the hardest thing to teach.

3 - Long - The point here is the saddle time (not miles or speed). For most, the first century is about sitting on a bike for 6-8 hours. Here are the hours for each ride from week 25 through week 2: 1/1.5/2/1/1.5/2/2.5/1.25/2/2.5/3/1.5/2.5/2/3.5/1.75/3/3.5/4/2/3.5/4/4.5/2.25. This is saddle time, not counting breaks, stops lights, etc. If you plan on riding the century regardless of the weather, ride the long rides regardless of the weather.

A short, easy ride on the off days really helps even if it's only 20 min.

TF


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Pick up just about any copy of Bicycling magazine, and they will have an article titled something like, "Train for a Century in 8 Weeks." It's really just a matter of gradually increasing your miles or time on the bike, with at least one long ride every week. Intensity is great if you're also trying to increase your speed, but you can't beat time in the saddle as far as training to "complete" a century vs. "compete" in a century.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Build up your miles and do at least one 80 miler before the century and you will finish. No heavy riding the week of the century.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

******* said:


> There is plenty of info here:
> http://www.ultracycling.com/siteindex.html


thanks


----------

